# suche slacker-ausfallenden



## Jester (22. September 2010)

suche für mein m3 slacker ausfallenden für 150x12mm.
wer welche veräußert kann sich bitte bei mir melden


----------



## haha (22. September 2010)

hätt noch ein paar.. kann dir heute abend sagen, ob ich die noch brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (24. September 2010)

klinke mich mal ein, suche welche in 135mm fürs uzzi VPX!!


----------



## charly.jr (24. September 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> http://www.powellprecision.com/
> 
> Da werden sie geholfen.


Hallo Leute,

ich suche für mein Socom 150mm Ausfallenden.
Falls jemand oder evtl sogar mehrere von euch welche bestellen möchten,
bitte eine Nachricht an [email protected] schreiben.
In der Gruppe können wir sicher Porto sparen.

Gruß aus Berlin, charly


----------



## der T (9. Dezember 2010)

kannste mit rahmen zusammen kaufen.....grinz..... sind nagelneu!


----------



## Wast (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,

suche für ein Uzzi VPX Baujahr 07/08 135mm Ausfallenden. Können natürlich auch gebraucht sein. Evtl. auch Tausch gegen 150iger Modell.


MFG

Wastl


----------



## kleinrad (17. Januar 2011)

suche ebenfalls slacker ausfallenden für mein Intense Socom (135x12)!
Falls jemand noch welche übrig hat - bitte melden!
[email protected]


----------



## Patrice84 (5. März 2011)

hi zusammen,

suche auch welche für ein socom mit 135mm naben. zahle auch gut

grüße


----------



## Duc851 (21. Dezember 2011)

Neue SOCOM/Uzzi VPX Slacker Dropouts für 135mm hab ich grad übrig. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## Jester (22. Dezember 2011)

150er nicht auf zufällig?
hat jemand noch zufällig die internetadresse von dem englischen anbieter bzw weiß den namen?


----------



## Duc851 (22. Dezember 2011)

Weiß ich zufällig, weil ich meine auch daher habe:
http://www.powellprecision.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (26. Dezember 2011)

nein ich habe es gefunden. ich meinte work components; leider machen die momentan keine. allein der versand von 40$ finde ich bei powell schon beschissen. dann kommt ja noch der zoll hinzu


----------



## KP-99 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich auch auf der Suche nach Slacker Ausfallenden in der 135er Breite (für mein SS1)

Sollte jmd. welche übrig haben, bitte ich um Kontaktaufnahme.


Danke schonmal,

Klaus-Peter


----------



## iRider (22. Januar 2012)

KP-99 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt bin ich auch auf der Suche nach Slacker Ausfallenden in der 135er Breite (für mein SS1)



Nur so als Warnung: das SS1 hat schon ein verdammt tiefes Tretlager, da wirst Du mit den Slackern ziemlich oft mit den Pedalen hängenbleiben. Falls Du nur einen flacheren Lenkwinkel willst, wie wäre es ein Winkel-Steuersatz zu montieren?

Frag mal die hier: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/
Die wollten eigentlich auch bald Slacker anbieten.


----------



## KP-99 (22. Januar 2012)

Ich habe einen 222er Dämpfer mit den Bushings von Burgtec verbaut, die die Einbaulänge auf 218mm reduzieren.

Dadurch ist das Tretlager ca. 7mm höher gekommen.

Dann habe ich noch eine Lyrik 170mm verbaut, dadurch ist das Tretlager im Vergleich zu einem Aufbau mit Fox 36 nochmal 3-4mm erhöht, insgesamt ca. 11mm höher als mit normalen Dämpfer und Fox 36 160mm.

Durch die Slacker käme ich genau wieder auf das ursprüngliche Maß runter (müßte dann so bei 348mm liegen).

Das sollte sich gut fahren lassen.

In der Originalausstattung wären mir das SS 1 mit Slacker wohl auch zu niedrig.

Danke für den Hinweis.

Gruß
KP-99


----------



## KP-99 (23. Januar 2012)

...hat sich erledigt, habe mich doch für einen Winkelsteuersatz entschieden.

Danke nochmal allen für die Tipps.

Gruß
KP-99


----------



## Jester (23. Januar 2012)

ja works components hatte die slackers mal für einen super preis. jetzt bieten sie die nicht mehr an. kotzt mich total an. kann man mit exenterdämpferbuchsen was machen am m3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (23. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Offset-Buchsenset sollte das Tretlager ein wenig tiefer kommen und der Lenkwinkel ein wenig flacher werden. Damit verkürzt du ja die effektive Einbaulänge.

Um wieviel der Lenkwinkel flacher wird und das Tretlager beim M3 sinkt (Welten werden es nicht sein, schätze zwischen 0.5 und 1° und vielleicht 8-10mm Tretlagerhöhe), kann ich dir nicht sagen, ist ja von Rahmen zu Rahmen ein wenig unterschiedlich (müßte man aber errechnen können).

Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers sinkt um ca. 4-5mm.

Ob du die Buchsen einbauen kannst oder ob dem bei deinem M3 irgendetwas rahmentechnisch entgegensteht, kann ich dir auch leider nicht sagen.

Ich habe die Titan-Buchsen von Burgtec drin, sind nicht ganz günstig (gibt irgendwo günstigere aus Alu, weiß aber nicht mehr, wo?), scheinen aber gut gearbeitet zu sein.

PS:
Habe gerade nachgeschaut, Burgtec bietet auf jeden Fall ein Kit (7006) an für das M3 von 2006-2008:

http://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/offset-shock-hardware/burgtec-titanium-offset-shock-hardware/

Wie gesagt, hatte auch irgendwo günstigere Alukits gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo.

Gruß
KP-99


----------



## Jester (23. Januar 2012)

naja bevor ich soviel ausgebe, frag ich nen kumpel ob er mir welche dreht. Das Tretlager soll ja nicht tiefer. Nur der Lenkwinkel soll flacher werden. leider 1 1/8zoll steuerrohr...


----------



## iRider (24. Januar 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> naja bevor ich soviel ausgebe, frag ich nen kumpel ob er mir welche dreht. Das Tretlager soll ja nicht tiefer. Nur der Lenkwinkel soll flacher werden. leider 1 1/8zoll steuerrohr...



Auch Dir kann geholfen werden:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/wo...egree-ec34---traditional-1-18-fitment-6-p.asp

Einbauhöhe ist allerdings ziemlich hoch. -> Flatbar?


----------



## Jester (24. Januar 2012)

sehr nice. danke für den tipp


----------

